# 2012 Halloween/Autumn item sightings



## Hauntiholik

It's getting to be that time of year again. Stores are starting to put out their Fall items and it won't be long until the Halloween stuff goes out too.

Post your *store * sightings here!!!

Make sure you tell everyone what store you saw the items at and pictures would be a great help!

Beware....forum newbies....if you find the best prop or decoration ever and you don't provide pictures, links or store names you will be publicly flogged.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> ...publicly flogged.


 ...tarred and feathered right?


----------



## Headless

LOL I suddenly feel much happier living squillions of miles away.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No sightings yet....but....I am all ears and eyes.......Hey Haunti....what is this thing called flogging, that you speak of?????


----------



## Spooky1

Does this help Pumpkin









Around here Michaels crafts are the first to have any Halloween stuff out, but that's not till late July usually.


----------



## craigfly06

I might like that flogging!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

I haven't seen anything yet, but will keep a good watch! Usually things don't start appearing until about mid to late August for fall decorations. Halloween will start around mid September. But you never know.


----------



## discozombie

With the recent up rise in popularity of Halloween ($7.2 Billion 2011) I bet we start seeing is sooner and sooner. Cant wait!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Hobby Lobby has some fall garland and a few ceramic pumpkins out. Also, if interested, they also have some Christmas ornaments going up too. Nothing real fancy but still putting them out.


----------



## MorbidMariah

I saw LOTS of Fall flowers and ribbons, and a small selection of Halloween ribbon in Michaels! They have some REALLY cool Halloween ribbon this year...looks like blood stained pages from an old book, and some ribbon with antique-looking portraits in matching colors. Halloween....IT'S COMING! SQUEEE!!! :googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard

discozombie said:


> With the recent up rise in popularity of Halloween ($7.2 Billion 2011) I bet we start seeing is sooner and sooner. Cant wait!


You could be right, I remember when there was talk that stores would be putting Christmas out all year round. They are getting close with stores starting to put out holiday decor in August instead of waiting till September or later.

I think the craft stores will have fall out sometime soon if not already. With the way the economy has been these past few years, the sooner the better for stores getting things out on the shelf. Cause it don't do them any good having it sit in the warehouse. :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

grimreaper1962 said:


> Hobby Lobby has some fall garland and a few ceramic pumpkins out. Also, if interested, they also have some Christmas ornaments going up too. Nothing real fancy but still putting them out.


I second that Reaper! I saw a lot of Christmas and some autumn stuff the last time I was there!


----------



## Ramonadona

I am soooo up for a trip to Michaels!


----------



## imthegoddess

I was in Joann Fabrics yesterday, and they had some fall wreaths, pumpkins, and floral items. No specific Halloween.


----------



## Ravenseye

My Michaels, in Fairmount NY (near Syracuse NY) has fall swag, crows and owls, ribbons and pumpkins out! Let the fun begin! 
-Mike


----------



## Lord Homicide

Regrettably I was in Michaels and saw the floral section had fall arrangements out already. Be on the look out for over-priced made in china Halloween goods!


----------



## Spooky1

Do you ever wonder what some factory worker in China thinks about making skeletons and other Halloween stuff for the USA?


----------



## Death's Door

Lord Homicide said:


> Regrettably I was in Michaels and saw the floral section had fall arrangements out already.


Same here in the Michaels in my area.


----------



## Headless

Be interesting to know what it cost to make at that end. Someone in the middle is making a ton of money I suspect.


----------



## scarrycher

Spooky1 said:


> Do you ever wonder what some factory worker in China thinks about making skeletons and other Halloween stuff for the USA?


It only cost 50 cents to make and those americans pay 20.00 for this junk


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lord Homicide said:


> Regrettably I was in Michaels and saw the floral section had fall arrangements out already. Be on the look out for over-priced made in china Halloween goods!


What I can tell from all the years I've worked in retail, is that by now most stores already have Halloween in their warehouses. They are already getting back to school in and also have started getting Christmas shipped. Most of the candy has already shipped for Halloween as well. By October, they will have most of the Christmas candy in as well.

One store I worked at would put out Halloween candy during back to school because the parents would but the snack sizes for their kids lunch boxes. Since most schools now don't sell candy anymore. The would sell a lot during that time. I remember one year we ran out of candy for Halloween because of people buying so much during the back to school sale, that they candy companies had shipped their supplies and couldn't replenish the stores.

So they went ahead and started putting select Christmas candy out on the shelves just to get by. And as far as overpriced stuff from China, well that's the way it's going to be until the newness of Halloween wares off. It's still fairly new for most retailers because of the surge in popularity for people decorating their homes now. Once it becomes more like Christmas, where you can buy things like 100 lights for a buck, then you will see the prices come into a more realistic price point. :jol:


----------



## Blackrose1978

Since our Factory Card and Party outlet switched over to Party City they have had Halloween stuff year round now!! Its awesome!!


----------



## lisa48317

Let me see......a week & a half ago I was at Garden Ridge & (at the time) they had 1/2 an aisle of Halloween inflatables and the other half skeletons of various sizes and some signs and creepy cloth and single type of large spiders. 3 huge racks of fall silk flowers, too. This guy came home with me - and drove around with me for several days.










Various catalogs are having their "previews" but I prefere to SEE the real thing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Do you ever wonder what some factory worker in China thinks about making skeletons and other Halloween stuff for the USA?


All the time when I see weird stuff... like fake dog crap. HAHA. I think to myself, "I want to see the face on the guy that packages this stuff."


----------



## Lord Homicide

DOLLAR TREE. I was lurking around on the dollar tree website and noticed Halloween decorations. I assume they have the stuff in the stores as well. Just a heads up!


----------



## Troll Wizard

lisa48317 said:


> Let me see......a week & a half ago I was at Garden Ridge & (at the time) they had 1/2 an aisle of Halloween inflatables and the other half skeletons of various sizes and some signs and creepy cloth and single type of large spiders. 3 huge racks of fall silk flowers, too. This guy came home with me - and drove around with me for several days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various catalogs are having their "previews" but I prefere to SEE the real thing.


You know if you could fix it so if you have your friend sit in the front seat with you when driving and when someone pulls up next to you, you could have it's head turn towards the people next to you and maybe wave hi! :jol:


----------



## MommaMoose

Our Hobby Lobby is up to 2 isles of fall swags, pumpkins and what not. Not much in the way of Halloween though. Except the fabric. Our Hancock's fabric store has some fabric out as well. The Micheal's in Nashville has pretty much the same thing everyone else has seen. I can't wait for the lights to come out. Have a few props that need orange string lights and haven't seen anything like that yet.


----------



## scarrycher

at hobby lobby yesterday, they have alot of fall stuff and half of the store was Christmas..lights;stockings;trees ect.. No real Halloween :{


----------



## scarrycher

lisa48317 said:


> Let me see......a week & a half ago I was at Garden Ridge & (at the time) they had 1/2 an aisle of Halloween inflatables and the other half skeletons of various sizes and some signs and creepy cloth and single type of large spiders. 3 huge racks of fall silk flowers, too. This guy came home with me - and drove around with me for several days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various catalogs are having their "previews" but I prefere to SEE the real thing.


how much was your back seat driver?


----------



## Copchick

That's great! I did something similar, I put mine in the front seat, going to work in the afternoon I had to drive through a construction site. The workers always radioed the others when I was coming through and everyone would stop and look! It was so much fun getting reactions from other drivers too. The double takes, smiles, and sometimes a thumbs up. Anyway, sorry for high jacking the thread.

That looks like the Patini skeleton that I had purchased from Patini. How much did you pay for your skelly at Garden Ridge?


----------



## Hairazor

Lisa48317, I am glad to see you are safety conscious and have your skele buckled up


----------



## lisa48317

scarrycher said:


> how much was your back seat driver?


He was $49.99. They never have sales (except for after the holiday) or coupons that I've ever seen, so I got him. They have 3' ones for $29.99, too.

He was wearing a top hat and patriotic garland this past week, sitting in a lawn chair in the garage.


----------



## scarrycher

lisa48317 said:


> He was $49.99. They never have sales (except for after the holiday) or coupons that I've ever seen, so I got him. They have 3' ones for $29.99, too.
> 
> He was wearing a top hat and patriotic garland this past week, sitting in a lawn chair in the garage.


thank you for reply


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dollar Tree new arrivals link. Still haven't made it into the store but check these out. Maybe this help some folks:

http://www.dollartree.com/new-arrivals-seasonal/new-items/215c275c275/index.cat?index=0&viewall=1


----------



## Haunted Spider

All I know is a saw a picture yesterday by my cousin of a whole isle of Christmas stuff out at Hobby Lobby. Pretty much wanted to throw up


----------



## Copchick

I stopped in Tuesday Morning today. They've just started getting in this year's Halloween. They didn't have much, but I did find this guy. He's made of some sort of light weight resin, not mache. I'm going to tweak him of course. Probably try Allen's corpsing. It's eyes light up with LED's and he's about 2 ft. tall..


----------



## ChildsPlay

My brother's graduation party is in 2 weeks so I was at Party City to look for grad stuff. I got sidetracked in the Halloween costume isle lol. They didn't have much, but it didn't stop me from brainstorming on what I want to be this year. 

There was nothing worth taking pictures of though


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, that is too cool! Nice!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, I'll have to add Tuesday Morning to the stores I check out. We have one not too far away.


----------



## Headless

Nice find Copchick!


----------



## Death's Door

Went to Michaels on Saturday for a few items for the Toga Party coming up and there are a few things out on the shelves. It is mostly the things they had out last year. Hoping to score a new piece of Lemax for my Spooky Town or a foam pumpkin.


----------



## highbury

Target has the Nature's Wick Bonfire Nights candles out. And that's a great start to the season for me!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

When does Michael's usually start putting out the new Lemax stuff? I went to Michael's a few days ago and bought a really awesome painted spell box.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

OK, you ever have a hunch? I stopped by the Dollar Tree this afternoon and there were boxes in the aisle labeld "HALLOWEEN" ready to shelfed!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

My dollar tree has little chotchkes out. Snow globes, ceramic owls and small glittery tombstones. 
And the usual summer starters for Michaels:




























As someone else mentioned they've got some cute ribbon this year. Crows, owls and lots of fall foliage that my Mom and I literally hugged when we saw them (=SO OVER SUMMER!!)

Home Goods looks like they're clearing out space, JoAnn's has their fall stuff and Halloween fabrics but nothing new so far...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Went to Michaels in Newbern, NC last night on my way to the coast to buy some Gesso, and the Halloween stuff is definitely showing there. Got some neat steampunk charms for my crows too! The spiders and Halloween stuff definitely put a smile on my big gourd head!Ir


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hobby lobby autumn stuff


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good deal? $10 each


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Lord Homicide said:


> Good deal? $10 each


Are those from Hobby Lobby as well? I may have to pick some up - Hurricane season is a-comin'!


----------



## robb3369

Dollar Tree is starting to put some stuff out...


----------



## Gorylovescene

*Party City- Zombie Baby*

Party City has preemptively put their Halloween goods on their website. *However* They won't be available for purchase until September 15. Here's a little preview of one of my favorite items!
www.partycity.com/product/zombie+baby+16in.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=179001

Also- once the Halloween Season has come to an end, Party City has some pretty killer:voorhees: sales. I stocked up on lots of Halloween things after my Halloween party last year.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Are those from Hobby Lobby as well? I may have to pick some up - Hurricane season is a-comin'!


Yep! Over by the candles.


----------



## Copchick

Gorylovescene said:


> Party City has preemptively put their Halloween goods on their website. *However* They won't be available for purchase until September 15. Here's a little preview of one of my favorite items!
> www.partycity.com/product/zombie+baby+16in.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=179001
> 
> Also- once the Halloween Season has come to an end, Party City has some pretty killer:voorhees: sales. I stocked up on lots of Halloween things after my Halloween party last year.


That is one ugly baby!


----------



## Hairazor

Love the Zombie baby, I just want to pinch his little cheek.


----------



## Gorylovescene

I know! I've never wanted children, but this one is strangely appealing.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gorylovescene said:


> Party City has preemptively put their Halloween goods on their website. *However* They won't be available for purchase until September 15. Here's a little preview of one of my favorite items!
> www.partycity.com/product/zombie+baby+16in.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=179001
> 
> Also- once the Halloween Season has come to an end, Party City has some pretty killer:voorhees: sales. I stocked up on lots of Halloween things after my Halloween party last year.


It looks like a demon baby


----------



## Lord Homicide

What dollar tree is that?


----------



## Blackrose1978

Gorylovescene said:


> Party City has preemptively put their Halloween goods on their website. *However* They won't be available for purchase until September 15. Here's a little preview of one of my favorite items!
> www.partycity.com/product/zombie+baby+16in.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=179001
> 
> Also- once the Halloween Season has come to an end, Party City has some pretty killer:voorhees: sales. I stocked up on lots of Halloween things after my Halloween party last year.


My local Party City has already started putting out Halloween stuff!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Blackrose1978 said:


> My local Party City has already started putting out Halloween stuff!!!


Mine too. They have a section for year round costume stuff but couple of aisles that have signs up "Halloween is coming." Be on the look out for clearance sales at party city too


----------



## mysterymaiden

Michaels put out a post on their Facebook page that the Lemax Halloween Spooky Town Collection will be available in stores in the next few days. I know there are a number of avid collectors of this series and they go fast!


----------



## Troll Wizard

I just read that Harrod's in London has just opened their Christmas store today just before the Olympics start. First time to open this early in the 14 years of holiday stores. If this is any indication of the holiday season around the world then I think we can expect that Halloween is not far behind for being out on the shelves very early.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Our Michael's got the usual decor selection in-- candleabras, sparkly shoes, signs, lights. The real Halloween-ish thing like skellies are still to come, but it looks like soon because they already had everything labeled. Some of the Lemax was out for sale, but they didn't have the display up yet. Still lots of gaps and boxes. I'd say if you're in the Northern Virginia area there's a good chance other Michael's will have things out or will have soon-- I can think of at least six stores in the area...

Some (crap cell) pics:





































Also, the kid craft stuff is out and they have a "paint your-own" plaster cast display with a skull, witch, haunted house (all $12.99 I think) and tinies like eye balls and fingers for 99cents. I'm kinda tempted to pick up the house (w/ coupon of course) for a nice little project... most likely post Halloween, cause who has time?! There's only 95 days left!


----------



## Uncle Steed

My Michael's has the Lemar display up! Really love some of the new stuff. My daughter has a haunt village so we bought an early piece...zombie ground breakers. Pretty cool.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Lemax, not Lemar LOL


----------



## katemsingleton

*Zombie babies*

So Party City is going to start carrying Zombie Babies now? Spirit had those exclusively for a while. That's where I got my little guy before. They are decent props and it looks like this one is literally the same one as Spirit was selling.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...ombie baby&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:zombie baby

They have an entire line of Zombie babies that are pretty great, even though I typically don't like paying Spirit prices. Some of their exclusives end up being worth it.


----------



## Kaoru

Our local AC Moore has finally begun to put up Halloween goodies!  My son Nick was fascinated! A bit timid...perhaps!

Edit: Just wanted to add that my son was trying to lean back on his seat to sleep. He did stare at that sign and kept wanting to grab it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Estate sale. $3 for 6. Edit: guess the pics didn't show - 6 skulls


----------



## Uncle Steed

Our local Big Lots has a ton of cool stuff...I'm liking the solar decorations in particular.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I see skeleton garland on the Dollar Tree website... yet the local store doesn't have it. Do I have to request it? How does that work?


----------



## Copchick

Was at Pat Catan's today. They have alot of fall and some Halloween stuff out. Couldn't get pics, damn phone camera acting up. Ugh!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Our local big lots had some decorations out, and I saw a few small things at Kmart.


----------



## Copchick

Kaoru said:


> Our local AC Moore has finally begun to put up Halloween goodies!  My son Nick was fascinated! A bit timid...perhaps!
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to add that my son was trying to lean back on his seat to sleep. He did stare at that sign and kept wanting to grab it.


You have quite a handsome fella there! He has such an adorable look on his face looking at that sign!


----------



## Spooky1

The Michael's by us had some Halloween stuff out last weekend.



















Spooky town (no display setup yet)


----------



## Spooky1

We also picked up some of these lanterns at Big Lots at 30% off (I think they were $5.60). We may age them and use them as lights along our walkway.


----------



## Kaoru

Copychick, yeah he loved looking at some of the stuff. Hes fascinated by the talking skulls. But his not a fan of anything that screams loudly or thunder noises seem to bother him too. His a bit more sensitive then our daughter. But I'm hoping he gets use to the noise, little by little. 

Oh nice lanterns! Love them! Ill have to let hubby TM know to look at Big Lots here. I will also have to look into Micheals when I get a chance! Thanks for the great pics Spooky!


----------



## Headless

Grrrrrrrr I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread..........


----------



## Manon

Headless - I was just thinking the same thing!!! Off to Michael's!


----------



## Spooky1

The Home Goods by us has one isle of Halloween stuff out. Not much yet, but it's a start.


----------



## MommaMoose

Dang it, my hockey day tomorrow is getting shorter and shorter. Candles, Micheals, JoAnns, and Hobby Lobby. Hmmmm wonder how much of that I can fit into 3 hours. Dang this thread.


----------



## scareme

Nick really has his eye on that skeleton. He's so cute I could just eat him up!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I saw my ex-mother in law today. Does that count?


----------



## Kaoru

Scareme, sorry Nick's not your blood type. Might have to try a different victim! 
BioHazard, uh, I don't think so. LOL!


----------



## Dr. Sonya

jdubbya said:


> I remember when these threads were first posted. Those were the days Big Lots had a nice selection of stuff. The past couple years have been very weak, but that goes for a lot of other retailers too.


Yes, indeed. However, BIG LOTS has just started putting out halloween. Although mostly i have only seen things like signs and stuff i already saw last year, I'm hoping the hanging props will be good. I will be sure to take pics of those and post them. In the time being, i took these:Big Lots Halloween 2012 pictures by DrSonya - Photobucket


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well just visited the Dollar Tree store where I live and they are now putting out Halloween Decorations for purchase. I did notice that they also have fall decor out as well. For those interested they also have a small amount of Christmas out as well.


----------



## MrGrimm

My local Costco had the kiddie Halloween costumes out, and some 5 foot skellies for 39$...

Of course I bought one


----------



## RoxyBlue

We checked the Costco in our area and were told it was too soon for the Halloween stuff to be out. However, they did have pumpkins, autumn wreaths, and some kid costumes out.


----------



## Dr. Sonya

*Big Lots Halloween 2012*

I went to big lots a couple days ago and this is what they had. I have to say though, that most of their items are ones I've seen last year. I'm hoping that they will have better props as we get further into Halloween season  I'll post a reply when i have added more pics.Big Lots Halloween 2012 pictures by DrSonya - Photobucket


----------



## scareme

Thank you, Dr. Sonya. Your pictures remind me of when Wormy T used to post. Those are great pictures you took. You can even see how much some of the things cost. I really like the cat/orange ball in the last picture. I'll have to go check out Big Lots this week.


----------



## debbie5

Not to be negative, just factual....but the stuff gets more horrid each year...if I knew how bad fake pumpkins would look now, I would have bought a lot more when they actually could pass for real. 

And another year, and I am still praying for the purple, black & lime green glitter to go away....


----------



## Spooky1

What the Home Goods by us has so far.


----------



## Troll Wizard

debbie5 said:


> Not to be negative, just factual....but the stuff gets more horrid each year...if I knew how bad fake pumpkins would look now, I would have bought a lot more when they actually could pass for real.
> 
> And another year, and I am still praying for the purple, black & lime green glitter to go away....


I have to totally agree with you debbie5! Each year the stores seem to bring in more and more crap! Their ideas of Halloween decorations sometimes amaze me. The problem is that people will buy this stuff and they will just keep purchasing it and bring it into their stores. I know that you like me remember a time when decorations for Halloween where really cool and scary!

Now granted you get what you pay for, but even stores like Spirit when you walk in there 3/4's of the store is costumes! It's like stores don't really know what to buy for Halloween for people like us who really decorate and set up haunts! They buy what they are told to purchase from their buyers. The other problem is the prices they get for this stuff they call Halloween decorations. Like most of us I'm sure, wait for the day after to purchase what they need for Halloween.

So I guess I'm just venting, cause every year I get more and more disappointed with whats out there to choose from.


----------



## Dr. Sonya

debbie5 said:


> Not to be negative, just factual....but the stuff gets more horrid each year...if I knew how bad fake pumpkins would look now, I would have bought a lot more when they actually could pass for real.
> 
> And another year, and I am still praying for the purple, black & lime green glitter to go away....


I could not agree more. Last year people only took pics of signs and weird looking scarecrows, when I saw some REALLY cool hanging props in my big lots. last year, we had light up skulls with torn robes, clowns, the hanging bride and groom, and ghostface. The only thing I'm worried about is that they will just duplicate what they had last year. But who knows, maybe not..?

And yes the purple, black, and lime green have GOT TO GO


----------



## MrGrimm

I agree 100% with the points Dr. Sonya, Debbie5 and others have raised...

Save the glitter for Xmas, keep the grim for Halloween!

I guess if there is a silver lining to this, it's that crappy store bought goods allow us to focus more on the building and customizing of these props through our own creative talents...

A much more rewards experience IMHO.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Before we go off topic, I totally understand where people are coming from on the issue of quality, but please keep the thread on track with posts about actual sightings, even if they are purple glittered


----------



## Death's Door

I picked up a foam pumpkin at AC Moore on Saturday with my 50% coupon. As much as I like to carve the real pumpkins for my outside and inside display, it's nice to just carve out the foam ones with my favorite pattern and be able to use it every year. 

I was at Yankee Candle and picked up some autumn/halloween candles and a prize the the Halloween Pokeno Party. I had a $10 off coupon for that.


----------



## katemsingleton

As someone mentioned, the Dollar Tree stores are carrying a good amount of Halloween stuff now. Today I snagged some "creepy cloth" (a surprising amount for a dollar) and some plastic black rats with little red eyes. They aren't quite as awesome as the black birds they had last year (or was it 2010?) but they were alright. Also, they had some 5x7 lenticular portraits that looked decent for a dollar which I will cut out and put into real frames behind glass. Obviously the plastic looks cheesy, but at a dollar it's worth it to get the lenticular image and put in a real frame.


----------



## Dr. Sonya

katemsingleton said:


> As someone mentioned, the Dollar Tree stores are carrying a good amount of Halloween stuff now. Today I snagged some "creepy cloth" (a surprising amount for a dollar) and some plastic black rats with little red eyes. They aren't quite as awesome as the black birds they had last year (or was it 2010?) but they were alright. Also, they had some 5x7 lenticular portraits that looked decent for a dollar which I will cut out and put into real frames behind glass. Obviously the plastic looks cheesy, but at a dollar it's worth it to get the lenticular image and put in a real frame.


I like the dollar store, the only issue with them is some of the props are cheaply made and can break easily. They also don't have any large hanging props. (i love those). They do have some good items though, for a low price.


----------



## katemsingleton

Yes, I end up taking the props and turning them into something else. They have a nice base to start with, and at a dollar it's a good place for inspiration.


----------



## MommaMoose

Our Tuesday Morning had some bird cages for less than $30 for the nice large sizes. Even though it is green it will work nicely with my witch's area. They also had some other items but it was more indoor type stuff. It barely filled up one shelving unit but hey its a start.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spirit has their 2012 animatronics on their website now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Here in MI, I can report that Sam's Club has their metal guys, spiders and those gorgous 'ween wreathes. I salivated over those! Dollar Tree has some (which I snagged a few for the party) and the Party City has some of their stuff out.


----------



## MommaMoose

The Halloween Express Pumpkin is up in our mall parking lot. Not opened yet but it is up.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Big Lots now where I live is putting out Halloween. I can confirm it is pretty much the same as what Dr. Sonya has with pictures. I talked to one of the clerks and she said that a lot of what they have is left over from last year mixed in with new!


----------



## Radford

Michael's in Central Florida are setting up Halloween items now..........


----------



## Lord Homicide

Skeleton Garland @ Dollar Tree.

I'm getting pissed off. The dollar tree website shows skeleton garland but none of the stores around me have it. I keep getting the run around "you have to buy it online." The minimum is a case with 48 pieces. Well I don't want 240 feet of skeleton garland...

How does this work?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> Skeleton Garland @ Dollar Tree.
> 
> I'm getting pissed off. The dollar tree website shows skeleton garland but none of the stores around me have it. I keep getting the run around "you have to buy it online." The minimum is a case with 48 pieces. Well I don't want 240 feet of skeleton garland...
> 
> How does this work?


Spirit sells those for $3.99 and there's a 20% off coupon code SPSTORES


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Spirit sells those for $3.99 and there's a 20% off coupon code SPSTORES


You are awesome, thank you! I'll hit them up


----------



## Hauntiholik

I hope the coupon works! I didn't try it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'll try it and if it doesn't work, I'll pay the "convenience" fee.  I just need one of these to finish up a project. It says online only on their site but I ASSUME that they stock them in stores?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> I'll try it and if it doesn't work, I'll pay the "convenience" fee.  I just need one of these to finish up a project. It says online only on their site but I ASSUME that they stock them in stores?


Maybe. They won't announce the locations until mid August and they they may open by Memorial Day if you're lucky.


----------



## MommaMoose

LH you might want to recheck the Dollar Trees. Ours just put the garland out yesterday. This year they have two, the standard beige and a black one. Was kind of confused about the black ones then just decided to think of them as charred.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Momma, just called my DT and they have it!

Haunti, thanks for mentioning Spirit because I would have never thought to look in that overpriced Mecca.


----------



## Copchick

I know some of you have been trying to locate a Costco's that have the posable skeletons. I was looking through Target online and found these: http://www.target.com/p/5-life-size-posable-skeleton/-/A-14081274 They look to be similar if not the same. Right now they're showing out of stock. But I'm going to keep checking.


----------



## jackg

*RITE AID in California... FALL DECOR SIGHTING!!!*

I saw a litle bit of Fall Decor (Ie: Fake Pumpkins, SMALL hay barrels, Fall Leaves, etc.) at Rite Aid in Culver City, CA!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Dollar General stores have most of their stuff out...just FYI


----------



## RoxyBlue

We stopped by the local Party City yesterday and they have a lot of their Halloween stuff out now - props, costumes, makeup, wigs, etc. One of the ladies in the store said they expected to have everything out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr. Sonya

Happy birthday to this post  Also, big lots receives all of their items on the 31st as does K-mart. cant wait!


----------



## Troll Wizard

In today's Sunday paper, Michael's has their Lemax Spooky Town Collection on sale at 30% off through the 25th of August. I would check in your own local area to see if your Michael's ad is offering the same sale. Ours of course would be the Oregon based stores.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Copchick said:


> I know some of you have been trying to locate a Costco's that have the posable skeletons. I was looking through Target online and found these: http://www.target.com/p/5-life-size-posable-skeleton/-/A-14081274 They look to be similar if not the same. Right now they're showing out of stock. But I'm going to keep checking.


I just was at my local Costco here in SoCal and they say they haven't even gotten them in yet...they anticipate Sept.11 or so here in the L.A. area for those. Plus, the wife heard the price tag and said if I bought one (gift card) she would buy me another one! Woooh! Warning though, each Costco will likely only get a single pallet of 36 boxes.

I'm gathering that some of us SunBelt states just don't stock Fall stuff quite as early as other parts of the country...might have something to do with it still being over 100 degrees outside...


----------



## Copchick

I was at Garden Ridge on Saturday and they have their Halloween items in. I only bought a flock of small black birds and three rats. I have really been wanting to do a scene from Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds". I love that movie! Anyway, I have so many birds now, but I just keep picking up more to get a different variety of types and sizes. 

They did have the type of skeletons that are from Pitini. They were I think $40.


----------



## MommaMoose

Bath and Body have their Halloween stuff out. I always get the small hand sanitizers for my Secret Ghoulfriends gifts. This year they have the bat holders that have light up eyes.


----------



## scarrycher

*Ross and TJMAX finds*

Ross and TJMAX finds - some cute halloween and a cake pan that I was wondering if it could be used to make GS skulls..Sorry, about picture of cake pan, you can't tell that the back of the skull is part of it too.


----------



## Copchick

scarrycher said:


> Ross and TJMAX finds - some cute halloween and a cake pan that I was wondering if it could be used to make GS skulls


Hey, good idea for the cake pan! I could use that to make the GS half skulls for when I decide to make an archway and/or columns. Hmmm... Did you get one to try it?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tuesday morning has these


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hauntiholik said:


> Tuesday morning has these


How much H?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those are adorable, Haunti.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lord Homicide said:


> How much H?


$25 each figure


----------



## scarrycher

Copchick said:


> Hey, good idea for the cake pan! I could use that to make the GS half skulls for when I decide to make an archway and/or columns. Hmmm... Did you get one to try it?


Copchick , no I didnt get It and I should have it is only 16.99 and made out of real heavy metal, nonstick, that was at Ross
the other picture was at TJMax


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Lord Homicide said:


> Good deal? $10 each


I was in Wal-Mart earlier to pick up a few things, and decided to head over to the camping aisle in sporting goods to look at lanterns - Isaac is a'coming, you know. They had kerosene lanterns that looked just like the one on the right in your picture, but sold in shrink-wrap instead of the cardboard, for six bucks and change!

They also had these plastic lanterns in the seasonal department for $9.99-ish; they have a decent-looking candle with flickering LEDs, and come in either flat black or black with silver drybrushing:


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie

*Tiki Torches*

I hope I am posting in the right category, and if not I apologize in advance. I just wanted to share that I found complete tiki torches for 1.76 at Walgreens for those that use them in their haunts.


----------



## Dr. Sonya

Big lots has put out more halloween stuff. As usual i took my camera with me.  Big Lots Halloween 2012 pictures by DrSonya - Photobucket


----------



## Manon

Does anyone know if Target is going to be carrying the skeletons again from last year? They were so great and I don't see them on their website! Damnit! If they discontinue the best thing they had in store I will be super-pissed off.


----------



## Spooky1

I was checking our local Target today. They said their Halloween stuff goes up next week.


----------



## Troll Wizard

There is a local craft store I think that is only in the Pacific Northwest called Craft Warehouse. Their new ad which broke today has their Halloween and Fall decor out with a small amount of Christmas added. If you live in Oregon, Washington, and Idaho and maybe Northern California then you can go and check out what they have for sale. I can tell you that most of it is for inside use.


----------



## Manon

Thanks Spooky!


----------



## MommaMoose

Kmart has started putting out their stuff. Mostly costumes and candy but a few other items are starting to hit the shelves.


----------



## dusty588

*Halloween Store Pics*

Hey there. One of the first Halloween stores where I live (Edmonton, Canada) opened on Fri, Aug 31. Every year it seems that there are more and more stores popping up. One Spirit store is already opened and two more are set to open any time. The one I went to on Friday is called Custom Costumes. It is an independent store with only one location. I think that it's my favourite, just because theres stuff there that you can find that isn't anywhere else (like Spirit) Attached is a link with a few pictures from the opening. The owner and I were talking and she said that a HUGE shipment of decor and props didn't make it for the opening night. So I'll have to stop in next week and take a look and take more pictures! This visit got me in the mood, and now I'm ready to go!

Dustyn

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

**If you have any pictures from no chain stores, feel free to post!**


----------



## MommaMoose

Found this at Kmart.


----------



## retrodoll2012

MommaMoose how much was the clown, do you remember?


----------



## MommaMoose

Not sure but I want to say it was around $65. It might have been more.


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey gang, Walmart has its stuff out, but I found nothing inspiring.

I wanted to take pics for you, but as soon as I whipped out the phone, a Walmart employee came running over telling me not to take pictures.

I asked why and she told me it was forbidden to protect against competitors.

Talk about paranoia!

She was pretty rude about it too, so I couldn't resist and asked her to remember the fact that she's talking to another adult and a little respect goes a long way.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Fred Meyer stores which is part of the Kroger chains of stores now has started putting out their Halloween decor here in the Pacific Northwest. They must have just started either today or sometime yesterday cause most of the shelves are still partly filled. But it's a start!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*look what yummy goodness i found in stores today..*

Tis the season....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I'm a sucker for those Halloween Food packaging things myself. I always buy the Halloween Cap'n Crunch (Which is supposed to turn the milk green, but is just a cloudy grey). 

I'm finding less and less "inspiration" in the stores anymore. If they have an item I need for my Haunt, then great. But my ideas seem to come mostly from other haunters like you guys, and the random twisted idea that strikes me at 3:00 am. (I need to lay off the tacos before bedtime)


----------



## scareme

Dr. Maniaco said:


> and the random twisted idea that strikes me at 3:00 am. (I need to lay off the tacos before bedtime)


Too funny. Tacos before bed time and you dream of Day of the Dead skulls. Chicken befor bedtime and you dream of burnt skin. Red meat before bedtime and you dream of organs. Spaghetti before bedtime and you dream of guts. 
I haven't gotten any pictures of my buys this year because I hide them as soon as I get them home. I'll take pictures of the new buys when I start setting things up.


----------



## Spooky1

Anyone know if Target will have the life size glow in the dark skeletons again this year?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know if Target will have the life size glow in the dark skeletons again this year?


I didn't see any at my Target.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know if Target will have the life size glow in the dark skeletons again this year?


:jol:Grandinroad has them this year....


----------



## Tai95

*Spirit 20% off coupon*

Being an avid penny pincher I just stumbled upon this today while at spirit. They only had one glowing skull left and the mold job was horrible extra plastic pieces hanging off uneven surface ect. I was going to cut it up anyway so it wasn't a big deal. I went to the cashier and asked if they had anymore which they didn't so I asked if they could knock a little off the price for the poor quality, they couldn't. Then being the thrifty shopper I am I asked if they could scan the 20% coupon off my phone. Amazingly they said sure they were allowed to do that. So long story short for all smartphone users save the PDF (which is posted elsewhere on this site) saved to your phone and have them scan it.


----------



## jdubbya

Our Kmart was fully stocked with Halloween when I stopped yesterday. A lot of the same crap as years before, and mostly costumes and cheap masks. They had one of the pose and stay skeletons but it was 70.00
Party City is putting stuff out. Boxes all over but setting up three aisles of stuff. Didn't see anything remarkable yet but they only had a fraction of it out.


----------



## Manon

Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know if Target will have the life size glow in the dark skeletons again this year?


It doesn't look like they are going to have them and I am super-bummed about that. I wanted to buy 3 or 4 more for this year. grrrrrr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party City in our area started gearing up a few weeks ago - costumes, masks, makeup, party decorations. Not everything was out at the time, so we'll swing by again.


----------



## Spooky1

I stopped by Target and Party City on my lunch break. Target has the area setup, but only the candy and a few decorations out. The Party City has lots of stuff out now. I saw one pose n stay skeleton, but didn't see a price on it. I need to print out a coupon before I go back.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Cvs by me has there stuff out.


----------



## lisa48317

*I stopped in Walgreens this morning on the way to work and they must have stocked their goodies last night. They even had to shelf plan still taped up! 
Of course this guy had to come with me! Don't worry - he did get buckled in - safety first, ya know!*


----------



## debbie5

My Target has about 90% of their Ween stuff out..all except the big, animated stuff. I HIGHLY recommend a $6 Haunted Doorbell..it's a smallish black plastic box, & makes 3 noises (scream, growling and something spoken) ..it is push button activated or MOTION ACTIVATED and has a pretty good sensitivity range..I tested it to be about 8+ feet in range. And it's LOUD..I'm gonna put one on the overhanging soffit of the school with the motion activated switch on, so when kids come into the dance , they will get screamed at! They had some cool tablecloths and paper plates (a spider web lace overlay I really liked)...not much new-new stuff.

On a bright note, my Rite Aid got re-designed and a TON of stuff put on clearance..I got horrid, Ween colored nail polish for 90% off...uber sharp craft/sewing scissors for 90% off...happyhappy.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You know, I keep forgetting it's only early-mid September, and I keep saying to myself, "What's wrong with these stores? Where's all The Halloween stuff?"

So I take a deep breath and tell myself to be patient ... _*until I see all the Christmas stuff that's out already!!*_ :googly:


----------



## Tai95

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You know, I keep forgetting it's only early-mid September, and I keep saying to myself, "What's wrong with these stores? Where's all The Halloween stuff?"
> 
> So I take a deep breath and tell myself to be patient ... _*until I see all the Christmas stuff that's out already!!*_ :googly:


Your not kidding about that. I stopped at a hobby lobby and they had about 8 isles of christmas stuff. They also had a huge display of trees up and decorated. The halloween stuff maybe 2 isles. At this rate next month there should be valentines stuff being put out.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Spooky1 said:


> Anyone know if Target will have the life size glow in the dark skeletons again this year?


Target may not have these, but last night on the way home from work, I stopped into Big Lots. They were still putting out the Halloween stuff, (they were behind because of all the Christmas stuff they had to put out) but they DID have the Glow-in-the-Dark Bluckys. They were $18. And even though I have a couple of non-glow ones I haven't done anything with yet, I went ahead and got one for later.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Tai95 said:


> Your not kidding about that. I stopped at a hobby lobby and they had about 8 isles of Christmas stuff. They also had a huge display of trees up and decorated. The Halloween stuff maybe 2 isles. At this rate next month there should be valentines stuff being put out.


Working in retail for so many years your going to find out that Christmas is King when it comes to retail. Not to take anything away from Halloween. But most of your major retailers support more Christmas than they do Halloween. It makes up a major chunk of their years total in sales. Not only do they sell decorations but they also sell to parents buying toys for their kids, and people getting gifts for friends and relatives.

Hopefully as Halloween gains more and more interest throughout the years, (and it will take people like us to let retailers know that they need to get more Halloween in their stores) then will it begin to have the same impact as Christmas does every year. I think companies like Home Depot and Lowe's or local home improvement stores really miss the boat during the holiday season for those of us who build their own props. It would be great if during the seasons that they would cater to the home prop builder just as much as they do for a home "Do it Yourself" person.

The latest thing is that retailers have listened to their customers over the last few years, when they complain that they are putting out the holiday items too early. So for the last few years they have been going back to more of a schedule to when they put out the different holiday items. I can tell you that by the end of November, they will be getting in Valentines and Easter items. It's a never ending cycle for retailers. The last store I worked for started putting out Halloween and Christmas as soon as they got it in, which meant that some of it was out on the shelves the last week of August and first week of September.

The biggest problem most stores have is space, where to put it when it comes in, cause it starts coming into most warehouses by July. What I've learned in retail, is that you can't sell it if it's sitting in a warehouse! :jol:


----------



## lisa48317

Dr. Maniaco said:


> DID have the Glow-in-the-Dark Bluckys. They were $18. And even though I have a couple of non-glow ones I haven't done anything with yet, I went ahead and got one for later.


We have those, too! I was so tempted, but I already have 2 similar bluckies and 2 realistic ones. I don't know what I'd do with the 5th wheel!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Posted this over in Unstructured Thoughts, but it occurs to me it would be useful here as well. Found these on Home Depot's web site - Halloween's answer to a lighted Christmas deer:

Gargoyle-like monster:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...3&langId=-1&storeId=10051#product_description

Howling wolf:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Witch:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Ravens:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

Animated cat:

http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Holi...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## Troll Wizard

Our local Walmart's are putting out Halloween starting next week, so they say. There may be some stores elsewhere that have it out already. They do have some Christmas items out mostly lights and trees. Halloween candy is out on their shelves now also.


----------



## Kaoru

Hubby TM took the pics at our local Target. I agree with him the skull is awesome. Shame it's 40 bucks!


----------

